

The Race to Replace Bitcoin - mathgenius
http://observer.com/2015/02/the-race-to-replace-bitcoin/

======
gwern
So the article is about... Ripple/Stellar. Disappointing.

------
irickt
tldr - 15k words on Ripple scandals

~~~
imartin2k
It's actually equally about Ripple and Stellar scandals :)

But for somebody who is not deeply involved with the SF crypto currency scene,
this is a pretty informative piece.

------
lostmsu
BS

